
Creating Shakespearean n-grams with just the command-line and regexes - danso
https://gist.github.com/dannguyen/0497e29bdceb311ddf51
======
shurane
This is pretty cool. I found the chapter from Norvig pretty useful, didn't
realize word segmentation was so approachable.

Have you heard of "Unix for Poets"? It also focuses on command line programs
to pick up n-grams. There is also a segment on C.

Link: [https://web.stanford.edu/class/cs124/kwc-unix-for-
poets.pdf](https://web.stanford.edu/class/cs124/kwc-unix-for-poets.pdf)

~~~
danso
I have not seen this (or maybe I've forgotten it)...but it looks right up my
alley. Thanks!

